# Please Help Me Feed My Min-Pin!



## ScrappysMom (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a 5 year old Min-Pin named Scrappy. I have recently found out that there is a whole new world of dog food that I never knew about. Scrappy needs to lose a couple pounds and he also gets (it seems like) constant ear infections. The last dog food I've bought him but he hardly ever eats is Beneful. He eats some cat food. My husband and grown son feed him off the table and other scraps. Scrappy has my husband and I wrapped around his little finger. We adore the little dog. My husband swears to me though that he will stop feeding him when I find the right dog food. My son will be living on the street if he feeds him off the table. I'm putting the cat food on the washer in the kitchen. I just am not sure what food to start him on. He doesn't like kibble much but because of cost I have to go with a kibble. The vets office recommended Purina One or Iams but I've read to much. I had settled on Brothers Complete Allergy but I keep thinking he may not need the Allergy Formula because if it is grain free it may be all he needs and I would be able to change his food up once in awhile. I'd like it to be white potato free and rice free. A lot of people that left feedback didn't like the idea of the potato and I don;t like the arsenic in the rice and I figure if I'm going to pay that much for kibble there are lots of it that don't have potato and rice. Can anyone give me advice?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not a kibble feeder, I feed raw but I can tell you Beneful and anything else made by Purina isn't good at all. Neither is Iams. You will get some good advice from others here about some other kibbles. Do keep in mind, you will pay more per pound for higher quality kibble, but you will also feed less of it.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I really liked the Nature's Variety LID Lamb for my dogs. It's a limited ingredient diet, so a good option for a dog with allergies, and wasn't expensive... I think I was paying around $20 for a 5lb bag which lasted about 6 weeks for my two dogs (a 13lb Boston mix and a 4lb Chihuahua). My dogs liked it and did very well on it.


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

now or go or maybe acanna. 
raw is great for dogs with allergys


----------



## ScrappysMom (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you think since he is finicky that I am going to need a topper? Or is that just added calories that he don't need?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ScrappysMom said:


> Do you think since he is finicky that I am going to need a topper? Or is that just added calories that he don't need?


There's a few GOOD reasons to add a topper, but finicky eating isn't one of them. 
Canned food generally has more meat content, is less processed, and adds important moisture to the diet. 
Finicky dogs are created, not born. You want to settle on a food, and offer it. If he refuses to eat it after 15 minutes, pick the food up and offer it again later. I know tiny dogs under 8 or so lbs can't completely fast for more than 36 or so hours so keep that in mind. However, if he's so used to getting table scraps at this point he's probably holding out for them. 
Remember, you set the rules, not your dog. Good luck!!


----------



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> There's a few GOOD reasons to add a topper, but finicky eating isn't one of them.
> Canned food generally has more meat content, is less processed, and adds important moisture to the diet.
> Finicky dogs are created, not born. You want to settle on a food, and offer it. If he refuses to eat it after 15 minutes, pick the food up and offer it again later. I know tiny dogs under 8 or so lbs can't completely fast for more than 36 or so hours so keep that in mind. However, if he's so used to getting table scraps at this point he's probably holding out for them.
> Remember, you set the rules, not your dog. Good luck!!


I completely agree with this, although I am a little more strict with my guys. I would say if he doesn't eat it after 15 mins then take it away and don't offer it again to next meal time.

As for choosing a kibble... I would suggest what INGREDIENTS are good for your dog instead of going by brand name. Brands always change their formula or brand names come and go. Getting to know the ingredients does take a bit of time but well worth it, you can then judge which foods are good for your little one vs the price.

Also, try to stay away from beneful... it's horrible!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Trinity said:


> I completely agree with this, although I am a little more strict with my guys. I would say if he doesn't eat it after 15 mins then take it away and don't offer it again to next meal time.


That's what I meant.


----------



## kenalston (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Scrappysmom. I have 2 Min Pins and one of them is diabetic. I'd be happy to talk to you about foods for Scrappy. I also have access to three vets we write online articles for me so I am sure one way or another we can give you some advice.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Brothers has other formulas beside the allergy formula. You said your dog gets ear infections so he may very well have an llergy. Give the Brothers a good three months, at least. It's a great food and great company. Never any recalls. If for some reason your dog won't eat it, they'll refund your money.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a link that will categorize kibble for you (5 stars is the highest): Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor. If you really want potato and rice free, try Evo Herring and Salmon, Earthborn (2 of the varieties are potato/rice free: lamb and bison), Innova Prime, Nutrisca Grain Free, or Nature's Variety Instinct.


----------



## ScrappysMom (Nov 14, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Brothers has other formulas beside the allergy formula. You said your dog gets ear infections so he may very well have an llergy. Give the Brothers a good three months, at least. It's a great food and great company. Never any recalls. If for some reason your dog won't eat it, they'll refund your money.


Brothers was the first one I settled on.


----------



## ScrappysMom (Nov 14, 2012)

Georgiapeach said:


> Here's a link that will categorize kibble for you (5 stars is the highest): Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor. If you really want potato and rice free, try Evo Herring and Salmon, Earthborn (2 of the varieties are potato/rice free: lamb and bison), Innova Prime, Nutrisca Grain Free, or Nature's Variety Instinct.


The dogfoodadvisor.com is where I got most of my info.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

ScrappysMom said:


> Brothers was the first one I settled on.


I decided to try it after reading all the positive feedback on DogFoodAdvisor; I see you got your info from there as well! Good luck! I'm on bag #2 of the allergy formula, very happy with my results.


----------

